#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Relato basestation UBNT 20dbi 90 graus vs nanostation

## guiggoo

Então pessoal. breve relato do que passei/passo ...

tenho uma torre no alto de uma cidade , alto mesmo, torre a 972m e a cidade 900-910.

tinha uma nano station m5 atendendo, 15 clientes apenas , porém 1 deles fica a 13 km de distancia em linha reta, teoricamente nano já é fraca pra isso ok. 13km piorou certo? sim. coloquei um rocket + base de 20dbi e txaram.... 10 centavos de melhora. 

ficou assim , cliente cancelou e tal. 1 ano se passou, tava indo, sinal 60 e pouco , ccq 60-70%. cliente voltou , fiz um ptp pra ele a parte ok. regulei o painel de varias formas , mais como estão espalhados os clientes , sempre metade tava ruim o ccq. no menu do rocket diz 90 a 98% . no cliente 50-70%.

baixei potencia, frequencia, MCS 1 , 2 , nada resolveu.

resolvi colocar uma nano novamente , e txaram.... ccq 85-95% nos clientes, sinal diminuiu um pouco, principalmente no mais longe uns 5 km. de -57 foi pra -73, mais com CCQ melhor.


resumindo. painel deve ser montado em terreno nivelado E reto, pois se ficar abaixo de 90º nao funciona 2 km pra frente. pois seus 2 graus de abertura vertical(acho que é assim que fala) é um cocôzinho.

----------


## sphreak

> Então pessoal. breve relato do que passei/passo ...
> 
> tenho uma torre no alto de uma cidade , alto mesmo, torre a 972m e a cidade 900-910.
> 
> tinha uma nano station m5 atendendo, 15 clientes apenas , porém 1 deles fica a 13 km de distancia em linha reta, teoricamente nano já é fraca pra isso ok. 13km piorou certo? sim. coloquei um rocket + base de 20dbi e txaram.... 10 centavos de melhora. 
> 
> ficou assim , cliente cancelou e tal. 1 ano se passou, tava indo, sinal 60 e pouco , ccq 60-70%. cliente voltou , fiz um ptp pra ele a parte ok. regulei o painel de varias formas , mais como estão espalhados os clientes , sempre metade tava ruim o ccq. no menu do rocket diz 90 a 98% . no cliente 50-70%.
> 
> baixei potencia, frequencia, MCS 1 , 2 , nada resolveu.
> ...


É por isso que regula-se o downtilt.

----------


## lacerdacg

Qual o radio que vc esta usando para os clientes distantes?

----------


## 1929

> É por isso que regula-se o downtilt.


Exatamente. E para distância de 13km e numa torre tão alta assim como perto dos 60metros tem que fazer os cálculos de downtilt senão a culpa vai recair no ¨pobre ¨do painel que não tem culpa...

----------


## guiggoo

o ptp pra esse cliente tentei uma isobeam , porem ficou fraco o sinal...ai coloquei uma nanostation mesmo....

no cliente tem uma air grid 27dbi...

----------


## guiggoo

só estou expondo minha experiencia com o painel. 

quem está no campo , sabe como é. no papel é tudo muito bonito e parece ser fácil.

regulei o painel conectado nele , olhando os sinais no celular . .

não to dizendo que é ruim, mais pra esse tipo de aplicação não presta .

----------


## 1929

> só estou expondo minha experiencia com o painel. 
> 
> quem está no campo , sabe como é. no papel é tudo muito bonito e parece ser fácil.
> 
> regulei o painel conectado nele , olhando os sinais no celular . .
> 
> não to dizendo que é ruim, mais pra esse tipo de aplicação não presta .


Na verdade nada presta para atender clientes numa distância de 13km.
Nesta distância tem que fazer um ponto a ponto com antenas bem direcionais e não com painel. 
Não tem nada a ver com um ponto estar numa altura e outro na outra. Isso se resolve com o dowtilt como o @*sphreak* citou. Mas sempre para distancias mais curtas.

----------


## guiggoo

Esse de 13km tirei do painel , mesmo sem ele ficou ruim pra cidade . Problema maior é o desnível mesmo

----------


## 1929

> Esse de 13km tirei do painel , mesmo sem ele ficou ruim pra cidade . Problema maior é o desnível mesmo


Como está fixado o painel na torre: O suporte permite inclinar o painel? Se permite, o desnível é contornável.

----------


## guiggoo

Permite sim . Estou usando o suporte original da pra regular sim . Porém o melhor sinal pra todos e em linha reta , vou colocar ele novamente semana que vem . Pareceu melhor com a nano , mais não deu muita diferença .

----------


## guiggoo

Calculando o downtilt pelo site , deu que preciso deixar num
Ângulo de 1.188 graus . Seria 1 grau apenas mesmo ? 

Ap a 984m , último cliente a 3850 m , a 920m. 

Pelo que entendi soma 2 graus de downtilt eletrônico mais 2 do painel .... 4 graus apenas .

----------


## sphreak

> Calculando o downtilt pelo site , deu que preciso deixar num
> Ângulo de 1.188 graus . Seria 1 grau apenas mesmo ? 
> 
> Ap a 984m , último cliente a 3850 m , a 920m. 
> 
> Pelo que entendi soma 2 graus de downtilt eletrônico mais 2 do painel .... 4 graus apenas .


Amigo. Qual a altitude geográfica da torre? E as altitudes geográficas do cliente mais próximo e do mais distante? Qual a distância entre o cliente mais próximo ena torre e o cliente mais distante e a torre? Qual a altura da sua torre?

Com essas 4 respostas posso fazer algumas contas pra você.

----------


## guiggoo

Torre de 12m , a 972m

Cliente mais proximo 930m de altura a 550m da torre
Cliente mais longe 3560 metros
Altura da antena na casa 5m
Casa a 915 m

----------


## sphreak

> Torre de 12m , a 972m
> 
> Cliente mais proximo 930m de altura a 550m da torre
> Cliente mais longe 3560 metros
> Altura da antena na casa 5m
> Casa a 915 m


Em uma conta rápida aqui, a inclinação para o último cliente realmente é cerca de 1° para baixo e para o primeiro cliente é 6° para baixo. 
O problema é que esse painel de 20dBi tem uma abertura na vertical muito estreita (não confunda com abertura em azimute da polarização vertical).
Se não me falha a memória, essa abertura é da ordem de 8°. 4 acima e 4 abaixo da linha de centro. O painel te oferece uma amplitude de sinal de cerca de 15mts a 500mts da torre, enquanto você tem uma necessidade de cobrir uma diferença de cerca de 50mts de altura entre o cliente e a torre.

Eu alinharia esse painel algo entre 3° e 4° abaixo da linha do horizonte e iria verificando a oscilação de sinal nos clientes mais próximo e mais distante. Mas lembrando que as antenas desses clientes tem que estarem com um alinhamento muito bem feito, inclusive ajuste fino de downtilt.

----------


## guiggoo

Entendi .... o cenário não ajuda mesmo .... se o tempo ajudar , amanhã vou colocar o painel novamente .

Obrigado pela dica [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

----------


## 1929

Então, pelas contas demonstradas pelo @*sphreak* é isso mesmo...
Veja que você para atender bem o último cliente não vai precisar inclinar quase nada o painel. Porém vai precisar inclinar mais para atender o mais próximo.
Isto acontece porque sua antena tem um ângulo muito restrito na vertical. Não seria o painel indicado para cobrir esta área mantendo eficiência em todo o setor.

Na verdade o atendimento por micro-células é o mais indicado exatamente para fugir destas situações. Não atender clientes a 4km vai ajudar na eficiência do provedor. Não há como colocar outra torre mais perto destes clientes distantes? Ou pelo menos separar em dois painéis, um para atender perto e outro longe?

----------


## lleonardo

Talvez com a setorial da algcom, aquelas em formato corneta, fique melhor. A abertura vertical é maior que nesse painel que está usando.

----------


## guiggoo

Até pode ser , mais pelo número de clientes , e o que já gastei com o painel não vou mexer .

Ratificando .

Nano m5 funciona mais ou menos , visto a interferência grande na cidade. O que percebi e que com ela , cliente com 80%90 % de ccq não recebe mais que 2 megas .
E no painel , com 70-80 recebe 4 megas... 

Painel funciona é muito bem sim , meu pop não ajuda pela localização . Tudo ok . Da-lhe Ubiquiti

----------

